# First Attempt at a Cross Wrap



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

Tell me what you think! It's definitely not perfect. The spacing is a little off, its twisted a little here and there, there are some gaps between threads that I can't seem to get rid of, but all in all I think it turned out pretty good for my first shot at doing this. I'm hooked, already planning my next rod haha.



















Guide markers, soon as I color preserve these I'm wrapping the guides on:









I even sanded, stained and sealed the old handle to bring some new life back to this old rod:









This has been a really fun project so far. I can't wait to finish it up!


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

couple of new pictures, and i have one guide wrapped now.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I think it looks good. Keep us posted.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

It looks pretty good.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

professional looking wrap, mr. payne.
let's see the whole rod when u r through.

jack


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks great to me!!!!


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks guys, it's slow coming because i don't have much time to work on it, so it's like one guide foot at a time! hoping to be done and ready to flex coat in the next week or so.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## ess5566 (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks pretty nice man.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

For a first attempt I think it is excellent.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

very very decent man. i remember the first rod i did. looked like hell. very nice. ever wabt to learn the super comlicated stuff , come by and ill teach ya.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that really looks great!!!:thumbup: the first one that i did i was told that no one would steal it even with a van stal on it cause it was so butt ugly.still caught fish onit though.


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

haha ya i'm really pleased the way it's turning out. i actually got to spend some good time on it over the last 2 days and got all the guides wrapped and the tip put on. just put a good coat of color preserver on and HOPEFULLY i'll be able to get to the flexcoat tomorrow....although looking at the amount of coating, i'm afraid i might not have enough! we'll see.


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok, well.....flex coat is a little more difficult to put on than I anticipated, but I think it turned out alright. 

Couple of lessons learned on this rod:
1. Use a different razor blade. The one I used probably wasn't sharp enough and because of that the thread cuts sometimes frayed out between the wrapped threads. When the flex coat is on there it puckers up around those little frays and is REALLY noticeable. Noted for next time, use a flat razor.
2. Pack the threads a little tighter together. There are a few spots where there are gaps in the thread
3. Warm the flex coat prior to mixing. This decreases the small bubbles in the finish. I did this when I finished the guides but I forgot when I finished the butt wrap, and there are a LOT of little bubbles in there I couldn't get out with a flame. 

All in all I think this rod turned out pretty darn good for my first one ever, and there were definitely some lessons learned throughout. As we say in the Corps, learning has occurred.

Enjoy the (not so great) pics...hopefully I'll be able to borrow a camera soon and take some higher resolution pictures in better light (once it dries).


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

and thanks to Josh for letting me borrow his motorized dryer, works AMAZINGLY well (maybe I should buy one haha)


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Great first rod man looks good. :thumbsup: If you mix the thread coat a little slower then poor it on a small plate covered in foil it will spread out and have little to no bubbles when you apply it.


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

i thought i mixed slowly, but i guess not slow enough. and i did pour it into an aluminum foil sheet to allow it to spread out, I read that in the little tip sheet that came with the flex coat. i really believe the heating helped a lot, the guides don't have any bubbles (i heated the flex coat before mixing) but the butt wrap does have bubbles (i forgot to reheat). lesson learned.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

lol anytime bro. i got it for my 15th birthday


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

USMCPayne said:


> i thought i mixed slowly, but i guess not slow enough. and i did pour it into an aluminum foil sheet to allow it to spread out, I read that in the little tip sheet that came with the flex coat. i really believe the heating helped a lot, the guides don't have any bubbles (i heated the flex coat before mixing) but the butt wrap does have bubbles (i forgot to reheat). lesson learned.


Next time after you apply the flex on the rod gently take a heat gun or good hair dryer while it is slowly turning and lightly heat back and forth. You can then watch the bubbles come to the top and burst. It don't take much and don't stay in place to long. Heating your mix before you apply it to the rod makes you loose valuable working time with the mix

Your rod is looking good


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

I bought 2 new shimano blue water rods and another tld20 reel before it turned cold. Put 200 # in gps. Your wrap looks as good as my new rods.


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

20simmons sea skiff said:


> I bought 2 new shimano blue water rods and another tld20 reel before it turned cold. Put 200 # in gps. Your wrap looks as good as my new rods.


20simmons....do you recognize that rod? It's the old Penn 6/0 that I bought from you. I'll have to bring it by and show you soon! PLUS, I still have your charts....my apologies for not returning them already. I'll get on that this week.


----------

